# Baby sounds congested when nursing at night?



## azzeps (Sep 7, 2007)

At night when I get up to nurse DD, she sounds congested while nursing, like something is rattling around in there. I don't notice it during the day when she's nursing. Could this be because at night she's more often comfort nursing while during the day she is sucking and swallowing? Or is she really congested? She hasn't shown any other signs of being congested, but I could be missing something. Or could it be that she's allergic to something?

thanks


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

My DS does that too. I think it might be because we are lying down and milk gets up his nose? I don't know. I asked the ped. about it at our 1 month checkup and she said it was fine. So long as the baby isn't acting sick and is otherwise happy and healthy, I wouldn't worry. I think if it was an allergy or something it would be all day, not just at night.

HTH!


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

my ped said my 10 wk old has seasonal allergies. worse at night&worse when my DHs are worse.


----------



## azzeps (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, so maybe I'd better investigate the allergies thing. My DH has allergies. Are seasonal allergies to things like pollen? hay fever? I'm not very well versed on my allergies. I was thinking what if she's allergic to something in her bed?


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

isn't the baby lying down when feeding while you are sitting up too?

it could be a lot of things---

my DD was congested at 2 weeks--thought she had a cold..now we have found out that she reacts to dairy in my diet. She gets a runny nose the day after I eat dairy (plus other signs too)


----------



## chio88 (Oct 16, 2008)

yah, most common is allergies


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LBMarie9* 
isn't the baby lying down when feeding while you are sitting up too?


Yeah but at night the baby keeps laying down, instead of being picked up and danced around and burped like in the day.

IDK, I just highly doubt allergies being its only at night. but what do i know.

eta, that kinda came out snarky, and its totally not meant to be. im interested in what everyone else has to say.


----------

